# I want a rat!



## Oboe (Feb 19, 2008)

actually, a pair of rats. 

I need to convince my mom that rats make great pets. She tells me, "They smell, they carry disease, they're nasty." All three are untrue (at least, from what I can tell from my research). 
Can y'all tell me a bit about having pet rats? I can send this to her when I think I have enough. 

Oh, and I do feel that I am ready for the responsibility of having another pet. All I have is one dog and one cat, and I'm their primary care giver.

Thanks!


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

There are many arguments for owning rats. They are sweet loving animals who get very attached to their humans. If the cages are kept clean they don't smell, there is only one disease that is rat to human transferable and I believe that it's a type of pneumonia. Rats are very clean animals. They grom themselves daily and with a bit of patience can even be litter trained.  There is another post very like what you are asking called TALKNG PARENTS INTO RATS!!!!! READ PLEASE!!!! If you go on that one then you will get all the arguments to convince your mum you need


----------



## Oboe (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Oboe (Feb 19, 2008)

Grrr. Yesterday, I was talking to my dad a bit about this and at first he said, "When we get our own house, there won't be any wild animals free-ranging" (I didn't mention letting rats have time out of their cage. Then later he said, "There won't be any strange pets in my house, no rats, no snakes, no spiders. You have a dog and a cat. That's enough pets." I asked him why, and he used his famous response "Because it's my house. When you're 18 you can do whatever you want." (Slight problem with that: most people turn 18 either right before they start college or during their first semester in their freshman year; I won't turn 18 until I'm almost finished with my sophmore year) 
Also, the cat belongs, technically, to our neighbors, but she stays at our house all the time. The owners don't like her because "she is mean." She was when she first came over. You know what she needed to turn her around? Some attention, love and food. I think that when Mom get enough money she is planning on taking her to the vet to get her vaccinated and everything; it's been probably 2 or more years since she's had vaccinations. 

Anyway, enough with my rambling. I'm gonna bide my time until we do get our own house (saving up tons of money in the process). Maybe then, even if he says no, buy the rats when he is at work and bring them home and "hide" them in my room in their cage. Mom was repeating yesterday "Rats are nasty!" 

Can someone please dispell these rat myths (which may be true for wild rats but you get my point)?

1. Rats are nasty
2. Rats smell
3. Rats carry disease (this is a major one; my bro. was like "How do you think the bubonic plage spread?" Ergo: they were wild rats)
4. Rats will bite you (I mean on a regular basis)





Thanks!


----------



## Oboe (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh, and when I re-iterated that rats are clean, she said, "well look at the rat owner's houses. I bet they live in nasty houses."

This was my mom, not me that said that. Sorry for her insult, because I know that most of you probably live in decently clean houses. My grandparents like everything to be spotless all the time, which gets really aggrivating.


oh and one more thing: can anyone tell me if this is true or not? (it comes from my mom)

5. Rats make a big mess


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

well... you can clear up #3 the plague one

it wasn't the rats that infected the people with this.. it was the fleas that were on the wild rats

#1 is too vague... define nasty? 
Any pet can be nasty. Dogs have been known to knock over garbage cans, eat their own poo & like their bums.... oh & do all the before mentioned just before they want to give you a big wet kiss on the mouth. To me that is pretty nasty. Cats like to kill things & drag them back inside & leave them on your living room carpet. That is pretty nasty.

#2 rats smell, well yeah they do but that is where taking proper care of them & feeding them a proper diet comes into play. If you clean their cage, keep them on the right bedding & feed to right foods.. the smell is practically gone. Ask you family what they think about the smell of the dog if it gets caught in the rain or farts under the dining room table. Oh & don't get me going on stinky $h*tty-kitty litter boxes PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-UUUUUUUUUUU!!!!

#4 I've had rats for 35 yrs & I have only been bitten a small number of times & each of those times it was by a pregnant nursing Mother. 

#5 rats are messy... well that goes back to the proper care thing, if they toss a little bedding out, you clean it up. I think birds are about the messiest pets I have ever had in my life.... far messier than rats.


Listen, if the folks say no, its within their right to stand firm on it. You may be trying to gear up for a battle you will never win. 

Good luck!


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, I think A1A said all that you needed to know...but I do have a little something else to add.

Honestly, I think it would be a REALLY bad idea to "sneak" the rats into the house and hide them. Number one, because it will just make your parents mad, and show them that they definitely can't trust you, and then you can most likely say bye bye to ever getting a pet again. And number two..if they do get mad, there's a big chance they'll make you get rid of them, and then you have rats without a home. Where will they go then??

I'm not trying to be rude, I just think you should really think about it. I know a lot of people think if they can just get them in the house, their parents will just have to fall in love with the little cuties, and all will be well. This happens sometimes, but chances are...that won't be the case.


----------



## Oboe (Feb 19, 2008)

I understand what y'all mean. 
Mom could be convinced. Dad is way too self-centered to say yes ever. His right is the fact that he is over 18 and I'm still 4 years from it.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah, that's how my parents used to be. I totally understand. Maybe you can try doing things around the house, without being asked to do them. Keep your room really clean, and laundry done and put up. Pick up after yourself, and if you have any other pets, feed and water them, and take them out without being asked to. All you can really do is be mature about the situation, and show them that you are responsible. Whatever you do, don't argue. Dont' let it get to be an emotional issue. Try not to get too upset, and talk about it "like an adult." But just remember, your dad may never change his mind, so be prepared for that. Just do lots of research, and make sure you know what you're talking about them when trying to convince them. And leave it alone for a while, too. Don't just nag them, bc then they'll never want to talk about it.

But if all else fails, 4 years really isn't that long of a time to wait. 

Good luck!


----------



## Oboe (Feb 19, 2008)

ok. That's good advice. It's nice to have someone to talk to. That's why I like forums. I get really lonely, especially on school breaks.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

My mother too use to think rats were nasty. Now that I'm of age and am an adult she finally came over and met my rats. Ok, she isn't in love but she appologized for not letting me get some when I was younger. Her words were this "Wow, their cage is right next to me and I don't smell them.. o look at that he's cleaning himself I guess they aren't dirty". Followed by "O wow they are litter trained, how did you do that" I told her how I did it. Then asked if she wanted to see one. I went over and got one out, she didn't want to touch it, so I handed it to my 4 year old. She was amazed at how loveable he was, how he just curled up in my son's arms and went to sleep. She asked to hold him and I went and got the other rat out of the cage because the first one was sleeping. She held him and he went right up to her neck and snuggled up to her before going completely crazy running around her lap as if he was chasing something invisible. My mom fell in love and is now trying to convince my brother to get his cat out of her house so she can get rats. This is my mom, the doctor who hates as she calls them "critters" and never let us get these types of pets when we were younger wanting to run out and buy rats for her house. She is even trying to figure out a way to convert their entertainment center to be a rat castle all around the tv.


----------



## Oboe (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow. That's cool.


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

*1. Rats are nasty*
So are many animals. Cats and dogs lick their own bums as well as the bums of other cats/dogs, plus they eat poo, and don't even get me started on all the behavioral and aggression problems these common family pets can have. :roll: 

*2. Rats smell*
All animals smell. If you don't mind the smell of dog or cat you wont mind the smell of rat. Just keep the cage clean, of course. ^^

*3. Rats carry disease (this is a major one; my bro. was like "How do you think the bubonic plage spread?" Ergo: they were wild rats)*
As someone said before me, it was the fleas who carried the disease. Not the rats. 

*4. Rats will bite you (I mean on a regular basis)*
Well, all animals bite sometimes, but rest assured rats don't particularly _enjoy_ sinking their teeth into your finger, and they wont do so unless they feel they need to defend themselves...or if they think you have food, but those food bites don't usually hurt, and they're easy to avoid. Just wash your hands to rid yourself of that delicious food smell.


----------



## Oboe (Feb 19, 2008)

You guys are awesome. 

Do you think that if I get to go to the pet store (for whatever reason; not a special trip), that I should show them to her?


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

It may help, but if there are any sick rats in the bunch then it may turn her off. You should try and research if there are any breeders or rescues in your area. My rescue charges about the same for a rescued rat that the pet stores charge, but unlike a pet store, they make sure that you are getting a healthy, well adjusted rat. It may still be a pet store rat but at least you aren't getting any surprises. I'm sure that your parents would not be happy if you bring home 2 lovely girls and a few weeks later you end up with 20+ rats! Or vet bills in the first few weeks because they have mico. Another option is to see if there is someone in a rescue or a breeder who will let you bring your parents to see their rats or maybe bring some over to your house. They can demonstrate how to properly pick up and hold them and also have a good discussion on rat care with your parents.


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

Tell your parents to go to Chico, CA, US, and talk to Debbie Ducommon about rats. They'll getcha a pair of rat then; trust me. :wink:.


----------



## Oboe (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah, rattus, except for the trans-continental trip from GA to CA. (no offense intended  )

The closest rat rescue that I know of is in TN. But, if anyone knows rat rescues in Atlanta, GA, feel free to let me know. Same goes for breeders. 
That is a good idea, though.

I wish that more people in GA had pet rats. Most of the people that I know live in CA or the UK or Canada or some state other than in the South.


I wish I had more money.........(I'm dirt poor; my parents don't pay me for chores, I'm expected to do them. See "Finding Money" thread in The Lounge for details)


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

rats may be considered a cheap pet because you can purchase them for $5, $10 or $15 each but I promise you they are not a cheap pet to keep.

Maybe you should reconsider getting a pet until your financial situation isn't so grim.


----------



## Oboe (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah, maybe in a year or two (Mom recently got a decent-paying job) when business picks up again, I'll be able to save up some more money, but if I want to get them the best I can, I need their help, and they wouldn't help me unless they actually liked rats.


----------



## Oboe (Feb 19, 2008)

A1APassion said:


> Oh & don't get me going on stinky $h*tty-kitty litter boxes PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-UUUUUUUUUUU!!!!



LMAO!! That is soooo true! I have to cover my nose every time I clean the cat's litterbox, and she stands by me and watches me clean! Thank God the litterbox is in the detached garage....


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

I hate to say it, but if you guys can't really afford vacinations for your cat, you are going to have a hard time affording your rats. You need a cage, food, bedding, toys, treats, all sorts of stuff, plus they get sick and need vets too 

Your dad is right that when you are 18 you can do whatever you want - I got my first rats this year and I'm 21 - and I have YEARS and YEARS to enjoy owning many animals ahead of me. 

I think you should wait :/ Sorry.


----------



## Oboe (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah, I probably should wait.

Imagine this, my dad is so opposed to having pets in the first place that he didn't want us to get a dog! (what a sad attempt at depriving 2 kids from a childhood pet) Papa, his dad, took us to the petsmart on a Sat. when they had dogs and cats from humane societies around, and we had seen Lincoln on the internet at Henry County. He was like 10 weeks old. His mom was a purebred terrier, but the dad had to have been a mixed breed. We saw him at the Petsmart that day, and Papa let us fill out an adoption form for him. He was so cute, and we were very lucky. Because he was so cute, like half of the people that had seen his foster mom that day filled out forms for a puppy like that. Dad has now grown more attached to Lincoln; sometimes, you can see him playing with him and such. Dad tries to make an excuse: we hadn't played with him that day (which we had; I see him every morning and afternoon I can spare).


----------



## zimmyzam (Sep 9, 2007)

Heh, that's funny xP My dad was like, "Heck no we aren't getting no rats!" My mom, too. But I was given some great advice from here (which is basically to not bug them so much and act casual about it), and showed them both sides to a rat, and they eventually said yes. Now, whenever I have one of the girls out and she climbs onto my dad's lap, he starts talking to them in that baby-voice, and my mom talks about them like they're her perfect honor-roll students. Very very proud =)

But yes, if you don't have the money, then wait.


----------



## Oboe (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah, I'm probably gonna wait, as much as I want them.
I have the money right now for a smaller pet, such as gerbils or mice. They're starting to look like suitable pets for me in my situation right now. Any thoughts?


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Well, I canâ€™t comment on gerbils (theyâ€™re illegal in CA) but I have 4 mice, and I love them!

Mine are pretty shy, Iâ€™ve just started getting them to take food from me. But they are hilarious to watch (and pretty cute too.) They are also waaaay less expensive and time consuming than my rats.


----------



## Oboe (Feb 19, 2008)

How big is your cage for the mice?


----------



## lazyislandkat (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm married and have my own house now, but my mum still didn't like the idea when I old her I had got 2 pet rats. I have had them for about a month now and every time I talk to her on the phone she asks about them, cause I tell her all about the interesting things they do. I sent her an e-mail with a picture of Jemima with her harness on and mums reply was 'she looks less like a rat and more like a pet now'.

It's not a good idea to 'sneak' a pet rat into the house. When I was 12 or so there was this new girl at school who had 100's of rats and she would sell them for $5 to anyone who wanted one. I didn't want one but my best friends bought one from her and kept it in one of their school bags for the day. It was almost home time when they realised that it had chewed through the inside of the bag and completly distroyed her maths text book. It then dawned on them that they had no where to keep the thing!!! Then they said to me 'oh, you have an unused fish tank at our house, you can take it and we will get it in a few days when we tell our parents that we want a pet rat'.... Well I didn't want it!!! But they pretty much forced me to take it home and hide it from my parents. Anyway, after having it in the small fish tank in my bedroom cupboard for 3 days I felt soooo guilty that I was keeping it from my parents that i told them. They weren't pleased! They rang the parents of the other 2 girls (who still knew nothing about their daughters purchasing or even wanting to urchase a rat!) and also the girl who sold them the rat and she was made to take it back. Oh and by the way the girl who was bringing the rats to school and selling them got suspended!

Now, I'll tell you this - that rat smelt, and made my cupboard smell. Not because it wasn't clean, but because it was in a confined space - after only 3 days you could smell it in my room - so I wouldn't ave been able to hide it for very long. My girls that I ave now are in a wire cage and in the lounge room - you can not smell them!!

Your best bet is to get your parents permission first!!! Learn from my experiences!!!!


----------

